#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Hij Marokkaan ik Hindoestaan

## Pris

Op dit moment zit ik in een situatie waarvan ik niet weet wat ik ermee aanmoet. Ik zal vanaf het begin beginnen...

Ik begon met een nieuwe baan.. Hij werkte daar al veel langer.. Vanaf de eerste dag vond hij mij al leuk alleen ik hem niet omdat ik wist dat het onmogelijk zou zijn.. Maandje daarna werd ik op werk gewurgt door 1 van me collega's doordat we een woordewisseling kregen.. Hij heeft me toen geholpen door de moeilijke tijd.. Gesteund, met mij gepraat.. Zo groeide ik zonder dat ik het wou steeds meer naar hem toe.. We begonnen buiten werktijd met elkaar af te spreken.. We gingen met elkaar om als vriend en vriendin.. Na een paar dagen kwam het.. onze eerste zoen.. Het ging goed tussen ons.. Zijn broertje, zijn beste vriend wisten van ons maar waren heel blij.. Als hij en ik een discussie waren ze zelfs bang dat het uitging.. 

Op werk kwamen ze langzaam ook te weten dat wij een relatie hadden met elkaar.. Geroddel en gestook begon toen heel erg te komen.. 1 van ons moest zelfs overgeplaatst worden omdat relatie op werkvloer niet mag.. Ik beloot weg te gaan.. Na veel te praten.. Wou eigenlijk geen van ons beide weg van ons werkplek.. Dus besloten we op werk te doen alsof het uit is.. maar na werktijd zouden we ons leventje gewoon leiden.. Op een dag hadden we het over accepteren van onze ouders.. Wij wisten allebei dat zijn ouders mij niet zouden accepteren.. maar andersom mijn ouders hem ook niet.. Toch besloten we om verder te gaan.. We maakte een belofte dat we voor elkaar zouden vechten.. 

Ik kreeg een trouwerij in mijn familie.. werd toen gekoppeld aan een jongen.. Het ging steeds verder en ik vond dat respectloos tegenover hem waarna ik mijn vader eerlijk heb vertelt dat ik al een vriend heb en Marokkaans is.. Ik ben geslagen, uitgescholden alles.. Ik moest toen kiezen tussen hem en mijn hele familie.. Enige wat ik op dat moment wist is dat ik van hem hou.. Dus dat zei ik ook.. Diezelfde avond maakte hij het uit.. Tenminste .. niet hij maar z'n broertje.. Waarom? Omdat zijn ouders erachter waren gekomen dat hij een relatie had met mij en het een drama thuis was.. Zijn broertje zei tegen mij.. Als ik van hem hou dan moet ik hem loslaten.. Hij vertelde mij ook dat hij ook nog van mij houdt.. Ineens keerde zijn broertje tegen onze relatie.. 

Zijn beste vriend probeert ons nog steeds bij elkaar te brengen.. Ik weet nu niet of ik de hoop moet opgeven of door moet vechten voor hem.. Hij vraagt nog steeds via z'n beste vriend hoe het met mij gaat.. en wat ik allemaal doe.. Ik weet dat hij nog steeds van me houdt.. maar dat zijn thuisituatie het moeilijk maakt.. Ik spreek hem zelden.. alleen de afgelopen dagen zegt hij tegen mij " komt goed " .. Maar als ik aan hem vraag wat hij daarmee bedoelt kan hij geen antwoord geven.. Zijn beste vriend doet er alles op alles aan om ons bij elkaar te krijgen.. Moet ik de situatie accepteren en hem loslaten wetend dat hij ook nog steeds van mij had? Moet ik blijven vechten? 

Ik weet dat het moeilijk is omdat ik geen moslim ben.. Maar ben wel bereid om moslim te worden als het moet.. Ik deed ook met ramadan alles.. Terwijl hij het eigenlijk niet wou.. maar uit respect voor hem deed ik wel mee..

----------


## evernome

mooi, blijf met hem als je echt van m hou, en dat zal h ook doen als ie echt van je hou ;-) liefde is gewoon de beste in het leven...als het echte liefde is....

----------


## KadirNL

yoo  :Smilie:  pirs,

ik ben turks, maar mijn oom had het zelfde verhaal. Hij is nu getrouwd met een hindoestaanse meisje. ze zijn zo gelukkig je wilt het niet weten. ze hebben 2 kids. 

Mijn schoonzus had het vrijheid om haar geloof te behouden. MAar zij is vanzelf moslim geworden nadat ze verstandelijk de schepper ging zoeken.

dus mijn advies, als je zeker weet dat die jongen van je houdt trouw met hem .

maar als je vermoedens heeft dat hij je alleen wilde gebruiken. laat het dan los

groetjes kadir,


20 jaar HBO student Informatica en Cultuurwetenschappen

----------


## Ayoup!

hindoestaanse meisjes zijn wel mooi, er zitten echte schoonheden tussen.
maar ze zijn niet sexueel aantrekkelijk.

----------


## Vrijgezell

*ouders willen geen marokkaans kleinkind*

hoezo hebben marokkaanse vrouwen een minderwaardigheidscomplex ?




ze heeft zelf 2 keer toe een abortus uitgevoerd en nu willen ze het derde halfbloed marokkaanse kind vermoorden?

----------


## mark61

> Op dit moment zit ik in een situatie waarvan ik niet weet wat ik ermee aanmoet. Ik zal vanaf het begin beginnen...


Als hij blijkbaar laffer, of minder 'gemotiveerd' is dan jij dan is het niet de moeite. Jij gaat voor hem, hij niet voor jou. Sorry, end of story. Klinkt hard maar is niet anders. Beter nu inzien dan later nog eindeloos meer verdriet hebben. Ben nooit zo goed met het omfloerst te zeggen, excuus.

----------


## Ready?

En waarom wordt hij geen Hindoe dan? Heeft hij dat niet voor jou over?!

Je geloof heb je meegekregen van je (voor)ouders. En dat laat je nu vallen omdat je verliefd op iemand bent? Heb je nooit eerder getwijfeld over je geloof?

----------

